# Out of Luck??



## ShowOffz (Sep 27, 2015)

System:

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 620
RAM : 6.00GB DDR3 @ 533MHz (2x1GB +2x2GB)

MOBO : Acer FRX780M -> more info http://puu.sh/jZyys/dfd7b73f8e.png
GPU : 1024MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 6670 (Sapphire/PCPartner) /Waiting for 280x shippment.

POWER : Silver Power 600W 80+ Blue lightning



So I have this pretty old machine and I wanted to upgrade it. But I am not in the best financial state right now and I thought that I will build it piece by piece in next 4/6 months. I found a R9 280x for a bargain and a 600W PSU that I got from my friend.
Now I was looking towards overclocking my CPU. But I quickly ran into a problem. I can't find any Advanced options in BIOS. I can't tweak voltages nor frequencies.
So am I out of luck? Is there a way to overclock my CPU until i get a new MOBO+CPU ??


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I take it that it's an ACER computer so no there is no overclocking abilities as their BIOS is limited to prevent doing so.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Also....being a stock OEM CPU, the chances of OC'ing it are slim. As most of those are locked, meaning they can't be overclocked.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

OEM computers usually do not cope well with the extra demands placed on a system that has been overclocked. Manufacturers are well aware of this and omit from the registry the settings that are necessary for overclocking. OEM computers usually have only basic functions in the registry. This saves you from the failures due to overclocking and them from the resulting warranty claims.

It is possible to overclock some OEM computers with special software but the risks will be high and the results usually not very satisfactory. Overclocking is best confined to home built computers where you control the quality and specifications of the components used.


----------

